# ***OFFICIAL*** Junior dos Santos vs. Mark Hunt Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Heavyweight bout: 265 pounds*


----------



## ProdigyPenn (Sep 9, 2011)

I am calling it first. 

JDS will end Mark Hunt Career resurgence.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Tough fight if it stays standing. I think JDS wins by being the better MMA fighter.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Love both guys. This is an excellent fight and far more exciting than the main event imo. 

Hunt will land and JDS will crumple.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Like both. I hope JDS wants to stand. If he wants to act like he can beat the Kitch bros....he better stand with Mark Hunt.

If he does Mark Hunt ends him.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Immmma go Hunto


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Like both. I hope JDS wants to stand. If he wants to act like he can beat the Kitch bros....he better stand with Mark Hunt.
> 
> If he does Mark Hunt ends him.


This.

MH has been breaking faces. If they trade, JDS could very well get wrecked.

.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Gonna be a lot of sad Mark Hunt fanboys on Saturday. This isnt glass jaw Kongo, Rothwell, Crowbar or Struve.

I hope Junior mixes it up and takes a decision. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Rooting for Hunt all the way as I cannot stand Junior.
But being realistic, dos Santos should take this comfortably.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

I like both guys a lot, but Mark Hunt is an absolute destroyer on the feet. I don't think Junior will have the power to put him away, and eventually, Hunt will land one of those big bombs. Should be an absolutely awesome fight. Hopefully the Mark Hunt warwagon will continue strong.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I will be rooting for Hunt, even if I'm a fan of both men.

However, I think JDS will win via decision.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think JDS will win but I don't want the clock to strike midnight for the Samoan Cinderalla so bippity boppity boo knock Junior out to. WAR HUNT!!!!


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

JDS TKO R1

The Hunt love is out of control.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

St.Paul Guy said:


> The Hunt love is out of control.


people can't be fans of the man?


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

The realistic bet is JDS by decision, he may just tire Hunt out but he won't finish him.

I like both and it would be something wild if they stood toe to toe trading for 3 rounds. Mark Hunt only needs one shot and his chin has been formed in the mountains of mount doom :thumb03:


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

Very glad this fight is going to happen after all. I expect Dos Santos to win it either by TKO/KO or by decision, I think he'll be to fast for Hunt and will put together much better combinations and move a lot better. But Hunt does have a solid chance of winning this fight, if he does I believe it will have to be by knock out, Hunt is the kinda guy who can potentially knock out any fighter who tries to stand with him so this fight should be a lot of fun to watch.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

It's weird when people talk about Hunt's "elite" striking as if he has some huge arsenal and lightning fast hands. I think maybe people buy into his K1 career without knowing about it.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

hellholming said:


> people can't be fans of the man?


Nope. But overflowing bandwagon of new fans of a man who acts like it is the WWE and disrespects anyone he wants to is never out of control. :dunno:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> It's weird when people talk about Hunt's "elite" striking as if he has some huge arsenal and lightning fast hands. I think maybe people buy into his K1 career without knowing about it.


In MMA he has elite hands. When you have that much power and that good of a chin it goes a long way as well. Why buy into his K-1 career? When you can just watch his MMA wins and realize not many HWs would openly choose to stand with him. JDS may be one of the very few. 

Cheer up.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Ari said:


> Rooting for Hunt all the way as I cannot stand Junior.
> But being realistic, dos Santos should take this comfortably.


Why u no like Junior? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

JDS should take this via either grappling or speed/youth but I'll be rooting for Hunt & he has a legit chance if it stays standing.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

JDS should have this one but I wouldn't be surprised if Hunt KO's JDS instead. Really looking forward to this fight.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Screw the haters, Hunt via vicious knockout.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

khoveraki said:


> It's weird when people talk about Hunt's "elite" striking as if he has some huge arsenal and lightning fast hands. I think maybe people buy into his K1 career without knowing about it.


What makes Mark Hunt's striking so good is his ability to fool opponents into doing what he wants them to do, then crack them in the head with a well-timed punch. The genius is in the setups, he'll either make opponents brawl with him in which case they'll lose the test of chins, or he'll suck them into a position where he can crack them with a clean counter. This is something that very few fighters understand, JDS is another one who does get it (hit body, hands go down, hit'em in the head for the KO).

Oh, and Hunt does have pretty fast hands and heavy punches.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Hunt stands no chance. He will gas by the end of the 1st and get put away in the 2nd.


----------



## Zafersan (Nov 18, 2008)

SICK FIGHT!!!

Hunt can KO even in the 3rd round. Logic says JDS wins. JDS is the better athlete and has a better chin. Even though Hunts iron chin is not far behind. I can't wait for this fight. I'll be happy with either result.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

hellholming said:


> I will be rooting for Hunt, even if I'm a fan of both men.
> 
> However, I think JDS will win via decision.



This is precisely what i think

Just hope its a good one


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

People discounting Hunts striking ability is just foolish. Hunt was a beast in K-1. Hunt will KO JDS


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Hopefully JDS realizes this is an MMA fight not a kickboxing match and just slams Hunt to the ground and beats his face in then subs him. He needs to be focused on getting back to the title not proving something about standing with hunt.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

osmium said:


> Hopefully JDS realizes this is an MMA fight not a kickboxing match and just slams Hunt to the ground and beats his face in then subs him. He needs to be focused on getting back to the title not proving something about standing with hunt.


This needs to happen for sure. He would completely demolish Hunt on the ground, striking is the only place where he could potentially lose this fight.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

osmium said:


> Hopefully JDS realizes this is an MMA fight not a kickboxing match and just slams Hunt to the ground and beats his face in then subs him. He needs to be focused on getting back to the title not proving something about standing with hunt.


I like JDS don't get me wrong. But a sad reality, when he was talking up how he would beat the Klitch bros.


----------



## BaBoom!! (Dec 31, 2011)

Should be one of the closest HW fights for a while, so hard to call as both fighters can do what they do best, Hunt.... half a chance and its game over, JDS.... jab and move to a decision

Cant wait


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

osmium said:


> Hopefully JDS realizes this is an MMA fight not a kickboxing match and just slams Hunt to the ground and beats his face in then subs him. He needs to be focused on getting back to the title not proving something about standing with hunt.


Why when he can just beat Hunt standing up. I think it is hilarious how highly some people regard Hunt's striking. It isn't that good and JDS is going to prove that tomorrow night.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

this fight has me more inrested than any in 160. I am very slightly leaning toward hunt but I really can't decide


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

I'm leaning 70/30 JDS, but like Hunt quite a bit and am one of those that 420 called out as rating his striking quite high. The dude's a beast in the stand up, but is considerably slower than Jds and his precision timing will need to be on point to stand a chance for sure. He can eat em like Roy did, but I figure JDS takes him down pretty quick and eventually grabs a sub vic. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

420atalon said:


> Why when he can just beat Hunt standing up. I think it is hilarious how highly some people regard Hunt's striking. It isn't that good and JDS is going to prove that tomorrow night.


Yuck, Hunt's striking is very good and just because you don't like hype or hunt or whatever doesn't mean you should speak in a biased manor about his striking. Let's not forget junior was beaten by cain standing too and junior's cardio was awful in the last fight and he is finished if he comes in with the same energy levels.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I see 2 outcomes:

1. Junior's head is in the right place and he knows obviously he should take Hunt down and go for an armbar in the first round. He needs to do exactly what Mousasi did

2. Junior's head is all ****ed up still and he tries to stand with Hunt and gets knocked out. If a punch from Cain could wobble Junior a punch from Hunt will knock his head off and Junior's footwork isn't that good that he can avoid getting hit for 15.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Yuck, Hunt's striking is very good and just because you don't like hype or hunt or whatever doesn't mean you should speak in a biased manor about his striking. Let's not forget junior was beaten by cain standing too and junior's cardio was awful in the last fight and he is finished if he comes in with the same energy levels.


I don't buy the hype at all.

Tuchscherer, Rothwell, Kongo and Struve are far from top level fighters. They have mediocre to bad striking and both Kongo and Struve have questionable chins. These were pretty much tailor made opponents to try and make Hunt seem relevant.

I actually find it hilarious people are thinking Hunt can contend for the title and that they think he will beat JDS. He has nothing more then a punchers chance imo. Maybe I will get proven wrong but I don't think I will and I expect JDS to dominate Hunt standing and likely earn a KO/TKO victory.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

420atalon said:


> I don't buy the hype at all.
> 
> Tuchscherer, Rothwell, Kongo and Struve are far from top level fighters. They have mediocre to bad striking and both Kongo and Struve have questionable chins. These were pretty much tailor made opponents to try and make Hunt seem relevant.
> 
> I actually find it hilarious people are thinking Hunt can contend for the title and that they think he will beat JDS. He has nothing more then a punchers chance imo. Maybe I will get proven wrong but I don't think I will and I expect JDS to dominate Hunt standing and likely earn a KO/TKO victory.


Francisco Filho, Stefan leko, Jerome le Banner, Peter Graham are all better strikers than anyone JDS has ever beaten. Both Hunt and JDS have wins over Cro Cop, and Hunt beat him in a ring which means more.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

420atalon said:


> I don't buy the hype at all.
> 
> Tuchscherer, Rothwell, Kongo and Struve are far from top level fighters. They have mediocre to bad striking and both Kongo and Struve have questionable chins. These were pretty much tailor made opponents to try and make Hunt seem relevant.
> 
> I actually find it hilarious people are thinking Hunt can contend for the title and that they think he will beat JDS. He has nothing more then a punchers chance imo. Maybe I will get proven wrong but I don't think I will and I expect JDS to dominate Hunt standing and likely earn a KO/TKO victory.


ahh ok I forgot about how struve also fought JDS, I forgot how nelson's overhand was something out of striking playbooks to fear, I forgot that kongo dropped cain 3 times in one fight, I forgot rothwell fought cain too. Oh and I forgot about Mark hun't entire kickboxing histroy which is not padded bullshite like overeems was.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

boatoar said:


> I'm leaning 70/30 JDS, but like Hunt quite a bit and am one of those that 420 called out as rating his striking quite high. The dude's a beast in the stand up, but is considerably slower than Jds and his precision timing will need to be on point to stand a chance for sure. He can eat em like Roy did, but I figure *JDS takes him down pretty quick and eventually grabs a sub vic. *
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


I didn't even think about that since I like everyone else was so in tuned to a striking match. It would certainly be the smart move, but a bit uneventful for the fan. Everybody wants to see a stand up battle. 

Ex UFC champ vs K-1 champ. Who wins in the striking department.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

JDS won't be subbing Hunt Struve couldn't


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Yuck, Hunt's striking is very good and just because you don't like hype or hunt or whatever doesn't mean you should speak in a biased manor about his striking. Let's not forget junior was beaten by cain standing too and junior's cardio was awful in the last fight and he is finished if he comes in with the same energy levels.


There was nothing wrong with his cardio he looked better than Cain in the fifth. He just took a ridiculously long time to recover he was like a zombie for the first four rounds after getting badly rocked.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

osmium said:


> There was nothing wrong with his cardio he looked better than Cain in the fifth. He just took a ridiculously long time to recover he was like a zombie for the first four rounds after getting badly rocked.


His cardio was a little off in the Cain fight, I think he even stated that himself.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> ahh ok I forgot about how struve also fought JDS, I forgot how nelson's overhand was something out of striking playbooks to fear, I forgot that kongo dropped cain 3 times in one fight, I forgot rothwell fought cain too. Oh and I forgot about Mark hun't entire kickboxing histroy which is not padded bullshite like overeems was.


Overeem fought most of the top guys in K1 during his run and got a win over Badr and what many thought should have been a win over Remy. His grand prix competition wasn't the best but neither was Hunt's. 

Hunt lost to Crocop in kickboxing and I would have to rewatch their MMA fight but I think that I thought it was a bad decision.

I kind of like Hunt now that he is taking training seriously but I do not want to see him fight Cain that would be a one sided beat down as bad as Cain/Bigfoot was.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

osmium said:


> There was nothing wrong with his cardio he looked better than Cain in the fifth. He just took a ridiculously long time to recover he was like a zombie for the first four rounds after getting badly rocked.


He said himself his cardio was trash, he said it was because of increased creatine levels meaning extra muscles from powders used to get stronger, kinda like how frank mir became slow and cardio-less when he bulked up after ufc 100.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

osmium said:


> Overeem fought most of the top guys in K1 during his run and got a win over Badr and what many thought should have been a win over Remy. His grand prix competition wasn't the best but neither was Hunt's.
> 
> Hunt lost to Crocop in kickboxing and I would have to rewatch their MMA fight but I think that I thought it was a bad decision.


I think Hunts K-1 career is much better than Reem. 
Hunt Beat Le Banner which is better than any win Reem got. Yeah you could say that Reem beat Aerts twice, but Aerts past his prime.

Hunt lost to Cro Cop in his prime, the man was a beast then. I still think Hunt won the pride fight, but it was close


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

osmium said:


> Overeem fought most of the top guys in K1 during his run and got a win over Badr and what many thought should have been a win over Remy. His grand prix competition wasn't the best but neither was Hunt's.
> 
> Hunt lost to Crocop in kickboxing and I would have to rewatch their MMA fight but I think that I thought it was a bad decision.


I saw both fights, cro cop did nothing to mark in the MMA fight so there was no way he was gonna win, the kickboxing fight cro cop deserved to win he knocked him down with a head kick. Overeem beat a beaten down aerts in the final, a broken armed saki in the semi via injury stoppage which was bs because he was fighting fine and he went to decision with spong. And overeem has never had great cardio or hands he has been known for knees and occasionally liver kicks.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

He also lost to Le Banner 3 times which pretty much confirms that he wasn't as good as him. Badr and Remy were both better than Le Banner ever was when Overeem fought them as well so I don't know why he is somehow the standard for greatness. Filho is Hunt's best win not Le Banner.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

osmium said:


> He also lost to Le Banner 3 times which pretty much confirms that he wasn't as good as him. Badr and Remy were both better than Le Banner ever was when Overeem fought them as well so I don't know why he is somehow the standard for greatness. Filho is Hunt's best win not Le Banner.


Le Banner is better than Remy and Badr, please. Badr overrated. Remy is great but he took over once the greats were leaving pretty much. Le banner has no Grand prix titles, but he wen the finals and lost to two of the best K-1 ever had Aerts, and Hoost


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Stun Gun said:


> Le Banner is better than Remy and Badr, please


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


Le Banner was Overeem before Overeem was Overeem. Just a roided to the gills power striker oh and he had no ******* heart he is a quitter who crumbles in the face of adversity. 

Filho on the other hand was a legit badass.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

osmium said:


> He also lost to Le Banner 3 times which pretty much confirms that he wasn't as good as him. Badr and Remy were both better than Le Banner ever was when Overeem fought them as well so I don't know why he is somehow the standard for greatness. Filho is Hunt's best win not Le Banner.


No way, remy was never that good and got quite a few gifted decisions, and badr hari is good when he doesn't lose his shit or comes in not respecting his opponents skills which I think he did against schilt when he got KO'd and reem when he got KO'd. 

The reality is that junior dos santos has nothing to do with any of this but his telegraphed straights to the body aren't gonna do much to a somoan with a cannon ball stomach, junior will gas in round 2 probably and then get beaten down if this is a standing fight. JDS should take mark down if he really wants to win.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

osmium said:


> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> 
> Le Banner was Overeem before Overeem was Overeem. Just a roided to the gills power striker oh and he had no ******* heart he is a quitter who crumbles in the face of adversity.
> ...


Oh would you stop, Le Banner would have been even greater had Hoost not shattered his arm. No heart, he kept fighting on in the 3rd once his arm was broken. Please

And I agree Filho was a badass, but he doesn't make my top ten


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Stun Gun said:


> Oh would you stop, Le Banner would have been even greater had Hoost not shattered his arm. No heart, he kept fighting on in the 3rd once his arm was broken. Please
> 
> And I agree Filho was a badass, but he doesn't make my top ten


After he realized he wasn't ever going to be the best he started ducking out of fights first chance he could find to.



UFC_OWNS said:


> No way, remy was never that good and got quite a few gifted decisions, and badr hari is good when he doesn't lose his shit or comes in not respecting his opponents skills which I think he did against schilt when he got KO'd and reem when he got KO'd.
> 
> The reality is that junior dos santos has nothing to do with any of this but his telegraphed straights to the body aren't gonna do much to a somoan with a cannon ball stomach, junior will gas in round 2 probably and then get beaten down if this is a standing fight. JDS should take mark down if he really wants to win.


Well that was the nature of Remy's style he had to fight a technical defensive style against a lot of guys because he didn't have that one shot power. You can't deny the mans skills though. Badr is his own worst enemy that is true but he also had elite skills and when he decided to reign himself in like his rematch with Overeem he was an overwhelming force of skill, power, and athleticism. Le Banner is exactly what Overeem is neither of them was making it to the top based on their skills or natural abilities they are the product of roids giving them insane power. 

I agree that Junior should take the fight to the ground and not **** around with Hunt standing he has legit skills and very good power even if he was never really the cream of the crop.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

osmium said:


> After he realized he wasn't ever going to be the best he started ducking out of fights first change he could find to.


He had his arm shattered, hurt his career.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

osmium said:


> After he realized he wasn't ever going to be the best he started ducking out of fights first chance he could find to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I can see junior getting his bravado on and just standing this is the same guy who said he could beat the klithsckos standing. If it were me I would do the couture vs toney gameplan straight away granted mark isn't nearly as bad as james is on the ground but it is where he is most weak. Also JDS will be KO'd if he does that hands down nonsense again


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> ahh ok I forgot about how struve also fought JDS, I forgot how nelson's overhand was something out of striking playbooks to fear, I forgot that kongo dropped cain 3 times in one fight, I forgot rothwell fought cain too. Oh and I forgot about Mark hun't entire kickboxing histroy which is not padded bullshite like overeems was.






Stun Gun said:


> Francisco Filho, Stefan leko, Jerome le Banner, Peter Graham are all better strikers than anyone JDS has ever beaten. Both Hunt and JDS have wins over Cro Cop, and Hunt beat him in a ring which means more.


This is MMA striking not K1 rock em sock em robot style striking. Hunt was a decent striker because he punches hard and could take a punch. He just wades in throwing bombs like Overeem did after bulking up. You could be somewhat successful in K1 doing this but even at that Hunt still lost to most of the good fighters he faced. Even the few times he beat top competition he was usually losing up until rocking them and finishing the fight.

You can't compare K1 striking to MMA striking, I have already explained this multiple times before. You can't have crappy defense in MMA because the gloves are too small and you will end up going to sleep. That is the big reason JDS is going to finish Hunt tonight.


----------



## Swiss (Jul 19, 2011)

And you rate JDS' defence?


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Man this is tough. Both guys are complete class acts, champions and spectacular fighters. Wish both could win...lol. JDS has tools to get a solid decision mixing up his strikes & takedowns. It's crazy because the longer you stay on the feet with both guys, it becomes a matter of time before you get put to sleep. I just think JDS has the toughest fight on his hands coming off a devastating loss of his title to face the one man who is plowing through the HW divison is the most feared now. The 1st round of JDS/HUNT fight will speak amazing volumes. The weigh-ins were so damn stacked. The LW division is becoming insane with talent...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I envision JDS turning it into a grappling match for 2 rounds taking Hunt into deep waters and exhausting him before opening up in the 3rd standing and picking a significantly slowed down Hunt in the 3rd, would not even be shocked if he finished it standing in the final round. That said I hope its a striking match and they trade standing.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

I don't quite understand why people really think Dos Santos would try to take Hunt down and start a grappling match. Has Dos Santos ever really tried to do this to an opponent¿ Except at the end of the round in the Carwin fight where he ended up like this: 










The ground may be Hunt's weakest area, but in the Struve fight he showed to feel much more comfortable there than Dos Santos ever has.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Hunt gon' take that head along with the KOTN bonus.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Swiss said:


> And you rate JDS' defence?


He is far more elusive then Hunt. He is good at keeping distance and picking opponents apart. 

People read far too much into Dos Santos' last fight. Up until that point he has dominated every opponent standing. 

Hunt has a punchers chance but that is it imo.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

420atalon said:


> Hunt has a punchers chance but that is it imo.


that's all he needs.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Actually don't mind seeing Hunt win at all to complete his Cindarella story, but man JDS would have to seriously fumble the ball to lose this match. JDS is a champion who knows what to do. Except to see a ton of jabs. JDS does have a solid chin so he can take shots to a degree.

I'm curious if JDS can TKO Hunt though.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Voiceless said:


> I don't quite understand why people really think Dos Santos would try to take Hunt down and start a grappling match. Has Dos Santos ever really tried to do this to an opponent¿ Except at the end of the round in the Carwin fight where he ended up like this:
> 
> 
> The ground may be Hunt's weakest area, but in the Struve fight he showed to feel much more comfortable there than Dos Santos ever has.


Have we ever seen JDS coming off a loss? I think we will see hi fighter a little more cautiously especially when he has what should be more clear path to victory.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

All I want is to see them both teeing off on each other and throwing huge bombs, no matter what the outcome of the fight is.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Have we ever seen JDS coming off a loss? I think we will see hi fighter a little more cautiously especially when he has what should be more clear path to victory.


To us from the outside it seems most reasonable to try it rather on the ground with Hunt instead of getting involved with him in a slugfest. But as Dos Santos didn't show to feel comfortable on the ground so far, more caution is not what's going to bring him there. It will take some courrage for Dos Santos to try a new approach.


----------



## Swiss (Jul 19, 2011)

420atalon said:


> He is far more elusive then Hunt. He is good at keeping distance and picking opponents apart.
> 
> People read far too much into Dos Santos' last fight. Up until that point he has dominated every opponent standing.
> 
> Hunt has a punchers chance but that is it imo.


I'm not sure how you can read too much in to that fight. You're right in that up until Cain, he'd dominated everyone but that was the first fight he really found himself under real pressure and his defence was way below it should be for someone of his calibre. He was caught way too easily and way too often. I'm not sure Hunt has the speed and gas to really get into him like Cain but if he does then Junior had better have improved his d or he could be in real bother.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Voiceless said:


> To us from the outside it seems most reasonable to try it rather on the ground with Hunt instead of getting involved with him in a slugfest. But as Dos Santos didn't show to feel comfortable on the ground so far, more caution is not what's going to bring him there. It will take some courrage for Dos Santos to try a new approach.


He is a BJJ black belt, he may not have fought that style yet but he is surely comfortable there so I fail to see how it would take more courage to take a relatively one dimensional striker down than to stand with him. Don't kid yourself anyone who stands with somebody who competed at the highest levels of K-1 needs balls the size of watermelons.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Dos Santos will have an obvious advantage on the ground, but I'm not so sure that he would submit Hunt if he got him there. Struve couldn't submit Hunt, and Hunt even managed to hold his own on the ground. I'd say Junior would probably look to control him more and break him down a little.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Toxic said:


> He is a BJJ black belt, he may not have fought that style yet but he is surely comfortable there so I fail to see how it would take more courage to take a relatively one dimensional striker down than to stand with him. Don't kid yourself anyone who stands with somebody who competed at the highest levels of K-1 needs balls the size of watermelons.


He may have a blackbelt on paper, but isn't a proven blackbelt fighter.






That's a video from not even a year ago. There you can see that he still lacks the fluidity on the ground of "real" blackbelts - and that while rolling under friendly conditions against a guy he outweighs by 30-40 lbs. 

Hopefully for him he has improved enough. We'll see. But I think he'll still try to outbox Hunt.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

This fight has me so excited


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Mark will go super saiyan and then i'll be all over. Hunt by KO round 2. 

War HUNT!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

The REAL main event! 

I still don't know who to root for.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> The REAL main event!
> 
> I still don't know who to root for.


You will root for HUNT.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> The REAL main event!
> 
> I still don't know who to root for.


Root for Hunt its a feel good story, JDS has had the belt and has a great career ahead of him. He would come back but this is it for Hunt this is the last hurrah if you will and his last chance to make something of himself in MMA.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Root for Hunt its a feel good story, JDS has had the belt and has a great career ahead of him. He would come back but this is it for Hunt this is the last hurrah if you will and his last chance to make something of himself in MMA.


What he said ^^


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Then 'War Hunt' it is.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Then 'War Hunt' it is.


YAY

people need to update me on this fight, 
I can't believe i'm missing it


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

**** melbourne


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I will likely never want a nicer guy to get KTFO than I want JDS to now.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

word, war huntu


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Stun Gun said:


> YAY
> 
> people need to update me on this fight,
> I can't believe i'm missing it


I'm watching these fights on a stream but my internet connection is having issues so it's lagging a lot. If it wasn't i'd send you updated play by plays.


----------



## Swiss (Jul 19, 2011)

Getting those big fight nerves


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

MagiK11 said:


> I'm watching these fights on a stream but my internet connection is having issues so it's lagging a lot. If it wasn't i'd send you updated play by plays.


Its the thought that counts


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

no sponsor shirt on Hunt? That is some Evan Tanner shit.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm pulling for Hunt, come on.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I don't see a single sponsor on Hunt, I am so confused the guy is in the comain event in the biggest fight of his life.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Toxic said:


> I don't see a single sponsor on Hunt, I am so confused the guy is in the comain event in the biggest fight of his life.


He doesn't care about the money, only the fight


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Mark Hunt is sponsored by Ares/Chuck Norris/Honey Badgers around the world.

#RallyforHunt


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Was JDS's music ever less appropriate than right now?

Trust me Junior your not Rocky in this story.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Are there going to be anymore fights after this one?


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Was JDS's music ever less appropriate than right now?
> 
> Trust me Junior your not Rocky in this story.


Oh he's gonna fly now...or atleast his teeth are


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Will JDS take it to the ground?


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

dudeabides said:


> Are there going to be anymore fights after this one?


lololol


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

dudeabides said:


> Are there going to be anymore fights after this one?


Yes and No, their will be a fight after this...but it will be more like an execution


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Joe Lauzon tweets "they must just be getting Rocky in Brazil?"


----------



## Azumo (Feb 8, 2011)

Holy Ok Mark You God


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

Maaan what a fight!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

What a WAAAARR...


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Old school fan said:


> Maaan what a fight!


What is happening people tell meeeee


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

man the chin of hunt is amazing but I don't have a good feeling for him for the next rounds.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Yall believing me yet. Only thing saving Hunt is his iron chin.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

JDS peed his pants when Hunt got up.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Junior on a totally different level striking. Mark went for a really weak take-down attempt with 1:20 left. It took all of a minute for JDS to find the distance and timing and be able to jab Hunt's belly and easily avoid the hook while getting out.


----------



## Azumo (Feb 8, 2011)

Stun Gun said:


> What is happening people tell meeeee


Junior landed a HUUUGE overhand to the back of marks head, near the ear and sent mark down but he quickly just kinda swerved and took the momentum and got back up. Junior's just being quicker and landing, so far two big over hands have landed, first one sent Mark down second one stunned him slightly.


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

Stun Gun said:


> What is happening people tell meeeee


The amounts of bombs they're taking is unreal.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

JDS = COWARD. :dunno:


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> JDS = COWARD. :dunno:


He took him down?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> Junior on a totally different level striking. Mark went for a really weak take-down attempt with 1:20 left. It took all of a minute for JDS to find the distance and timing and be able to jab Hunt's belly and easily avoid the hook while getting out.


I would argue its Hunt that is the more skilled striker and that all JDS is showing is he is younger, faster and the better athlete.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

If davis can keep standing, JDS can TD


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

wish this was 5 rounds....


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I would argue its Hunt that is the more skilled striker and that all JDS is showing is he is younger, faster and the better athlete.


How the hell is Mark punch me in the face Hunt the more skilled striker. Only thing he has is an iron chin. Just walks forward eating shots...


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

great fight so far
the shots taken from both is just amazing


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

JDS is just scurred


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Warrr Ciganooooo


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Holy Shit was that a goddamn wheel kick?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

wow take a bow JDS


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

**** YES **** YES **** YES

**** YES

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Bye bye, Cinderella


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Lol and there is the icing on the cake. Now the Hunt hype can end...


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

The ball is in Cain's court now.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

JDS VIA SPINNING BACK KICK, **** WITH IT!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Swiss (Jul 19, 2011)

Fark! Great finish


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

HOLY. SHIT.


Even I didn't expect that shit wow!


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

wow!!!
just
f##cking wow


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

damn vitor


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

rallyman said:


> wow!!!
> just
> f##cking wow


someone tell me what happened


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

The Rally4Hunt still wasn't nearly the joke that JDS/Mir turned out to be.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Well that shit's just cray cray.

Where are all these spin kick KO's coming from????


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Awesome finish by JDS. Whats with all those spinning kicks these days...

Still love you Hunt.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Stun Gun said:


> someone tell me what happened


JDS spinning back kick KO in the final minute


----------



## JohannSyer (Jan 26, 2013)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! #warcigano!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

at least this reinforces that I reem would be smashed by JDS


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Toxic said:


> JDS spinning back kick KO in the final minute


Damn hunt did you not learn from the last time you got spinning back kicked Ko'd


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Junior KO the K1 champ K1 style.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

JDS is the best heavyweight in the world by far. And first person to KO Hunt in MMA.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

That has to be the first wheel kick thrown in a heavy weight fight, much less the first one to land a KO. Impressive.

Got to give props to Hunt though, he took everything JDS had to throw at him until that.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

khoveraki said:


> JDS is the best heavyweight in the world by far. And first person to KO Hunt in MMA.


False

Melvin was the first did it faster too. Noob


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

khoveraki said:


> JDS is the best heavyweight in the world by far. And first person to KO Hunt in MMA.


Apart from Cain you mean.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> JDS is the best heavyweight in the world by far. And first person to KO Hunt in MMA.


no manhoef Ko'd hunt in mma, and cain obviously is the best until anyone else says otherwise


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> JDS is the best heavyweight in the world by far.


Nah, he's about to fight next


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Ludinator said:


> Apart from Cain you mean.


Think what you want, you'll see in the rubber match.


edit: wow in my head the Manhoef/Hunt KO happened in K1, I even remember boxing gloves, whoops.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

khoveraki said:


> Think what you want, you'll see in the rubber match.


When Cain wrecks JDS again.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I don't want to see a rubber match next, I would rather werdum fight cain


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

That was FOTN without a doubt. And Hunt has nothing to be ashamed of. He had JDS backing up more than once. Great fight with a great finish. 

Anyone who says 'the Hunt hype can end' is a fecking loser. Hunt earned his praise and respect, so take your weak hate elsewhere.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Stun Gun said:


> When Cain wrecks JDS again.


Seriously you're going to ruin the best moment of my MMA year by being a dick right now? 

Anyone in the world can see Junior wasn't himself in the second fight and for good reason.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> That was FOTN without a doubt. And Hunt has nothing to be ashamed of. He had JDS backing up more than once. Great fight with a great finish.
> 
> Anyone who says 'the Hunt hype can end' is a fecking loser. Hunt earned his praise and respect, so take your weak hate elsewhere.


Don't worry people are already calling hunt the worst and didnt deserve to be in there with junior. Fecking losers indeed


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

khoveraki said:


> Seriously you're going to ruin the best moment of my MMA year by being a dick right now?
> 
> Anyone in the world can see Junior wasn't himself in the second fight and for good reason.


you're the one who said JDS was the best HW in the world, and saying he was the first to KO Hunt in MMA. those are both false


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Impressive performance and win for JDS, however, he still has to tighten up a few things before his next fight against Cain. There were just way too many times when JDS backed himself into the fence, he got away with it tonight since Hunt didn't pressure him and cut him off, giving him the time to reset. And leg kicks, he needs to defend or counter them a bit better. Cain isn't going to give him that space, he's going to pressure him hard into the fence and work the dirty boxing, clinch, and takedowns. If JDS can work on that and develop better cage awareness, he'll be able to beat Cain in the rubber match, if not, I'd give Cain the advantage.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Awesome fight with an awesome end. Sucks that Hunt lost though. Still, Hunt has nothing to be ashamed of and I can't wait to see him again. Would love to see him fight the loser of Cain vs. Bigfoot.


----------



## JohannSyer (Jan 26, 2013)

JDS was pure epicness this night.
Hunt was a warrior. He is a top heavyweight, no doubt.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

JDS definitely has a chance against Cain. Actually looking forward to seeing the trilogy. JDS has already shown he can stuff Cain's takedowns and he has the striking to beat him. Yes Cain caught JDS good in their 2nd fight but it is like when Randy Tko'ed Liddell imo.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> Think what you want, you'll see in the rubber match.
> 
> 
> edit: wow in my head the Manhoef/Hunt KO happened in K1, I even remember boxing gloves, whoops.


Thats cause of the ring and those big gawdy Pride gloves. That and it basically was destined to be a Kickboxing match regardless of rules.

There were a lot of people when the Rally4Hunt was going on saying Hunt had no chance and that Mir was a much better replacement. Hindsight is always 20/20 but styles make fights and in retrospect its hard for anybody to try and deny that Hunt would have made a better replacement.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Damn...he put the entire HW division on notice. He knocked out the unknockable. Hunt actually absorbed a fast pitch right bomb that knocked out Cain and a left hook in the third right before the wheel kick. Nobody expected that to happen!

I expected JDS to rely more on his takedown so ya gotta give props for NOT playing it safe. He went for the kill.

Wow!


----------



## ProdigyPenn (Sep 9, 2011)

Good finish by JDS. 

He prove that without a doubt, he is second to perhaps only Cain. But as far as the rubber match goes, I say give him another match against a top contender then put him back against Cain.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

I love both guys , but I call bullshit. Hunt took three over hand bombs that JDS stopped Cain with then a half assed wheel kick that barely hits Hunts forehead with the bottom of the calf knocks him down? With his hands down? After the whole Luke vs Vitor rigged talk Im starting to feel like that also had some bullshit behind it. UFC wants JDS vs Cain 3. Nelson even said that. I just dont believe that finish. No way I call bullshit. I even put JDS would win but that reeked of bull. Nobody can tell me different either. I watched it three times. Barely hit Mark in that huge dome on the front.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

No_Mercy said:


> I expected JDS to rely more on his takedown so ya gotta give props for NOT playing it safe. He went for the kill.


JDS isn't great on the ground. Trying to take Hunt down and unnecessarily using up his energy doing so is not playing it safe. Playing it safe is almost exactly what he did this fight, taking advantage of his extra reach and Hunt's poor striking defence. He picked him apart and the only reason Hunt didn't go down earlier is because he can take one hell of a punch.

It was interesting to see him go for and finish the fight with his kick at the end. Hunt was moving fairly slow though so JDS was likely feeling fairly confident he didn't have too much to worry about at that time.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

No_Mercy said:


> Damn...he put the entire HW division on notice. He knocked out the unknockable. Hunt actually absorbed a fast pitch right bomb that knocked out Cain and a left hook in the third right before the wheel kick. Nobody expected that to happen!


It's the strikes you don't see coming that kill you. There's no doubt that Hunt has a great chin, but what he's also good at is rolling with the punches. After he got clocked by that huge bomb in the 1st he started dipping away from the next overhand rights while looking to counter them with his left hook. He did it one too many times and JDS caught him moving into a wheel kick. 

Interestingly enough, CroCop did the same thing to Hunt in one of their fights. CroCop was having success with his straight left and Hunt had started to duck the punch while trying to counter. Which was when CroCop changed it up and caught him ducking right into a left high kick.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

EVERLOST said:


> I love both guys , but I call bullshit. Hunt took three over hand bombs that JDS stopped Cain with then a half assed wheel kick that barely hits Hunts forehead with the bottom of the calf knocks him down? With his hands down? After the whole Luke vs Vitor rigged talk Im starting to feel like that also had some bullshit behind it. UFC wants JDS vs Cain 3. Nelson even said that. I just dont believe that finish. No way I call bullshit. I even put JDS would win but that reeked of bull. Nobody can tell me different either. I watched it three times. Barely hit Mark in that huge dome on the front.


Your talking multiple times in the fight though, Hunt was exhausted, I agree the kick didn't land super good and in the first it likely wouldn't have finished him but that is the way lots of fights go.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

420atalon said:


> JDS isn't great on the ground. Trying to take Hunt down and unnecessarily using up his energy doing so is not playing it safe. Playing it safe is almost exactly what he did this fight, taking advantage of his extra reach and Hunt's poor striking defence. He picked him apart and the only reason Hunt didn't go down earlier is because he can take one hell of a punch.
> 
> It was interesting to see him go for and finish the fight with his kick at the end. Hunt was moving fairly slow though so JDS was likely feeling fairly confident he didn't have too much to worry about at that time.


That's the way JDS fights and that's his style. But you can tell that Hunt was very much into the fight. If it were in a ring Hunt would have had a clear advantage. JDS took Hunt down pretty easily...that would have been the safe thing to do, but he didn't after that one. JDS was determined to knock him out and he actually did surprisingly. Even I wasn't sure if he could.

PS: That wheel kick was similar to Crocop's kick to Wanderlei where it clipped em in the head. It's that momentum that discombobulates em.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

EVERLOST said:


> I love both guys , but I call bullshit. Hunt took three over hand bombs that JDS stopped Cain with then a half assed wheel kick that barely hits Hunts forehead with the bottom of the calf knocks him down? With his hands down? After the whole Luke vs Vitor rigged talk Im starting to feel like that also had some bullshit behind it. UFC wants JDS vs Cain 3. Nelson even said that. I just dont believe that finish. No way I call bullshit. I even put JDS would win but that reeked of bull. Nobody can tell me different either. I watched it three times. Barely hit Mark in that huge dome on the front.


I already can't wait for this conspiracy theory phase to be over... I can tell it's going to be the 'new thing' for awhile.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I hope this is where DC now makes the move to LHW. 

Everyone is tied up so JDS will most likely get his rematch. I still think Big Foot vs Hunt would be a match to make.

Big Nog vs Werdum
The Reem vs Browne
Nelson vs Miocic
Mir vs Barnett * not scheduled but I think would be a good welcome match


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

amoosenamedhank said:


> I already can't wait for this conspiracy theory phase to be over... I can tell it's going to be the 'new thing' for awhile.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yeah man whenever i see someone say something like that i automatically just shake my head and think "ugh idiot"


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hunt came to fight and showed great heart. Junior worked nicely and took Hunt gas away with those several punches to the body, circling to the right side and working his jab. The finish got ALL by surprise, specially Hunt. We'll see Hunt KOing a few more dudes in UFC, for sure. 
Fixing conspiracy is a tremendous disrespect to these two warriors.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

amoosenamedhank said:


> I already can't wait for this conspiracy theory phase to be over... I can tell it's going to be the 'new thing' for awhile.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I was never into that conspiracy crap...but really..did you see that? I remember my dad telling me he lost interest in boxing after Sugar ray Leonard and Marvin Hagler.....and Im about to that point. Just to much What?!?! NO WAY!?! Moments for me.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Yeah man whenever i see someone say something like that i automatically just shake my head and think "ugh idiot"


Your opinion matters no ****s to me...just like my opinion to you. I didnt call you an idiot on your opinions though.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

EVERLOST said:


> I was never into that conspiracy crap...but really..did you see that?


Don't look now but you are espousing conspiracy crap right now and - like most conspiracy crap - is born out of a lack of knowledge on the subject. The blow would have leveled a damned buffalo. Hunt never saw it coming, it had all of JDS weight behind it, and it drilled directly into Hunt's forehead. That's pretty much a recipe for dropping someone. The fact that you think it's fake says a lot more about you than it does the UFC or it's practices.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

deadmanshand said:


> Don't look now but you are espousing conspiracy crap right now and - like most conspiracy crap - is born out of a lack of knowledge on the subject. The blow would have leveled a damned buffalo. Hunt never saw it coming, it had all of JDS weight behind it, and it drilled directly into Hunt's forehead. That's pretty much a recipe for dropping someone. The fact that you think it's fake says a lot more about you than it does the UFC or it's practices.


I disagree. Sorry you have to attack my "knowledge" because of my view and opinion on something that you dont agree with. i dont remember assuming something about you. Typical tough guy bullshit. I have been watching UFC since it was being released on VHS. Most people could just say I disagree and think you are wrong instead most of you go ' oh you are an idiot".....classy. My opinion shouldnt be ridiculed because you disagree.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Cut the crap talk guys or infractions will get handed out.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

EVERLOST said:


> Your opinion matters no ****s to me...just like my opinion to you. I didnt call you an idiot on your opinions though.


I didnt call you an idiot. I explained to a different poster what my thought process is like when i see ANYONE talk about dumb conspiracy nonsense. 

And if you dont care about my opinion why are you quoting me??? I didnt quote you... 



deadmanshand said:


> Don't look now but you are espousing conspiracy crap right now and - like most conspiracy crap - is born out of a lack of knowledge on the subject. The blow would have leveled a damned buffalo. Hunt never saw it coming, it had all of JDS weight behind it, and it drilled directly into Hunt's forehead. That's pretty much a recipe for dropping someone. The fact that you think it's fake says a lot more about you than it does the UFC or it's practices.


This.

Junior Dos Santos is a freaking HEAVY WEIGHT. And when his weight and big ass legs going that speed hit you in the head especially after being in a war and being tired and previously being rocked, Chances are you are going to go down. He got hit and his brain got rattled thus he went down. And then he took a huge right hand directly in the face. 

I assume you have never bit kicked in the head because it feels like a bat just hit you. You get a flash in your eyes real quick and you forget what happened for a second.










Does it look like it might not have knocked him out had this been round 1??? Yes maybe. Does anything there look "Set up"??? No way. Mark Hunt had ALOT better opportunities to pretend to go down then that kick.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

Sorry I disagree, it looks to me like it brushed off his forehead and his hands were immediately down. I think the right on the ground is what knocked him silly. that kick was way to skeptical for me....for me. Just sayin. I understand being tired and exhausted. Im not completely void of common sense but to me that kick just seemed weird. All those kicks in K1 he has taken and walked through and that spin kick that brushed his forehead seals it? come on.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

EVERLOST said:


> I love both guys , but I call bullshit. Hunt took three over hand bombs that JDS stopped Cain with then a half assed wheel kick that barely hits Hunts forehead with the bottom of the calf knocks him down? With his hands down? After the whole Luke vs Vitor rigged talk Im starting to feel like that also had some bullshit behind it. UFC wants JDS vs Cain 3. Nelson even said that. I just dont believe that finish. No way I call bullshit. I even put JDS would win but that reeked of bull. Nobody can tell me different either. I watched it three times. Barely hit Mark in that huge dome on the front.


Dont be a bloody moron. 

Didn't you see the way Hunts head shook? It might not of landed clean but it was still a huge impact that nobody stands up too. 

Not only that but Hunt was tired, had been rocked and was not seeing things as clearly as he would of early in the fight.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Mark Hunt got taken to the hospital after the fight so does that end the fixed talk?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

EVERLOST said:


> Sorry I disagree, it looks to me like it brushed off his forehead and his hands were immediately down. I think the right on the ground is what knocked him silly. that kick was way to skeptical for me....for me. Just sayin. I understand being tired and exhausted. Im not completely void of common sense but to me that kick just seemed weird. All those kicks in K1 he has taken and walked through and that spin kick that brushed his forehead seals it? come on.


Look at Hunts head reaction in the Gif i posted. That does not look like it just slid off. His head clearly took a good amount of impact.

And like i said... why would he fake going down on that kick when there were plenty of big shots that JDS landed that no one would question Hunt going down??


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I think Im done with this ******* forum the next time I see some fixing conspiracy bullshit.

I dont even care if the fight is legitimately fixed.

These retards are literally driving down the forum with pseudo-trolling.

I just come on here to see the discussion on the fight and reactions and then I see pages of people arguing with some ****wit about some guy taking a dive on a spinning heel kick.

**** off.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

The fight was fixed, I mean how could you get KO'd by getting hit hard by a powerful hw and then spinning kicked in the head, pfft thats crazy talk.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> The fight was fixed, I mean how could you get KO'd by getting hit hard by a powerful hw and then spinning kicked in the head, pfft thats crazy talk.


I understand if a FW kicks you in the head and you go down. But a HW who has bunch of soft cushion softening the blow??? CMON BRO!! SET UP!!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

2 infractions already out. Smarten up guys we have a page attacking somebody for there theory. If you dissagree either make a valid point or ignore it and move on. 


Back on point this was a great fight but the fact that JDS kept backing into the cage was extremely dangerous I was just waiting for Hunt to start swinging at him when he would do it. JDS needs to work on his awareness in the cage and circle out before he gets his back on the cage or Cain will exploit it in the next fight.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

EVERLOST said:


> Sorry I disagree, it looks to me like it brushed off his forehead and his hands were immediately down. I think the right on the ground is what knocked him silly. that kick was way to skeptical for me....for me. Just sayin. I understand being tired and exhausted. Im not completely void of common sense but to me that kick just seemed weird. All those kicks in K1 he has taken and walked through and that spin kick that brushed his forehead seals it? come on.


I definitely know it's not a conspiracy, but I too was surprised that it knocked Hunt down after he absorbed that tremendous rocket overhand in the first. My GOD! It didn't phase em.

So look at exhibit A. below. Notice how Crocop's shin hits the top of Wanderlei's head. GSP was talking about this how he got hit near the ear against Serra and it discombobulates you. If you look at the GIF Sideways posted you'll notice Hunt's head shake (pretty violently) for a split second. That's his brain going through a concussion much like a violent whiplash. Here's the interesting thing...any shots that are directed at Hunts chin is usually shrugged off, the left hook which put down countless fighters, and right bomb against Cain. You can only take so many blows. But if it hit Hunt in the jaw I actually think Hunt would have survived cuz he rolls with it really well. So JDS really threw a wide arsenal at Hunt with different angles.

Jab to the face
Jab to the body
Jab then right overhand.
Jab then right to the body.
Uppercut, but that missed.
Left hook counter.
Leg kick.
Takedown.
Overhand right.
Wheel kick.

Hunt had success when he closed the gap. So that's why I said if it were in a ring he'd have a much better chance. The Octagon favours quicker fighters.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

How the hell didn't this get KO of the night? A 240 lb man threw a spinning wheel kick in the third round and KO'd one of the top 3 best chins in MMA. **** that.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> That was FOTN without a doubt. And Hunt has nothing to be ashamed of. He had JDS backing up more than once. Great fight with a great finish.
> 
> Anyone who says 'the Hunt hype can end' is a fecking loser. Hunt earned his praise and respect, so take your weak hate elsewhere.



very well said

i love junior but i think cain is still a bad matchup for him, i hope he can win though if he gets the chance. great fighter, great guy


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I think it was more surprise than anything that wobbled him so badly. There are 2 main reasons that this couldn't possibly be a fixed fight:

1. Hunt was messed up badly, had to go to the hospital, bleeding profusely out of his face. That never happens to him, he's an absolute tank and he was badly hurt. 

2. Hunt refused to take a payday to get out of his contract, literally refused to not fight

If anyone's going to be taking a dive it's not going to be Mark Hunt, point the finger at people that complain about money and don't really want to be fighting.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> How the hell didn't this get KO of the night? A 240 lb man threw a spinning wheel kick in the third round and KO'd one of the top 3 best chins in MMA. **** that.


Who knows.. Grant got the KOTN, is heading to a championship fight and i could still care less about him.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Beautiful fight from Junior, and mad toughness from Hunt as always. Dos Santos is so consistent, reads opponents, usually drops them in the first, establishes jab in late first/early second round, then proceeds to beat them up all night. Throws in the odd takedown.

Very hard to deal with, and I think he does the same to Cain next time. JDS has improved his movement and I don't think Cain will deal so much damage in the first round. Which he needs to do, to stop JDS' momentum. Once Junior reads a couple attacks and decides on a suitable strike, he runs away with it. He's done it to Cain once and I think it's more likely he does it again, than Cain doing what he did again.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Hunt said he broke his toe in round 1 and lost all movement


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

Anyone complaining about the Knockout of the Nigh can go take it up with Mr.Tyson. Be sure to express your opinion on the matter as intensely as you choose to do so on here


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Holy shit that wheel kick KO out of nowhere! Gotta love JDS. 

Pretty hilarious that some people think this fight was fixed. Hunt's skull was shaking like a speed bag from that kick and top of the head kicks get KOs often enough in MMA and kickboxing to say it isn't a rare thing.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

osmium said:


> Holy shit that wheel kick KO out of nowhere! Gotta love JDS.
> 
> Pretty hilarious that some people think this fight was fixed. Hunt's skull was shaking like a speed bag from that kick and top of the head kicks get KOs often enough in MMA and kickboxing to say it isn't a rare thing.


Well if you saw all those overhands that JDS landed you would be wondering how a man can take all those without going out, only one of those shots put cain down for JDS to finish him. There's no surviving all of that and then a head kick while having a broken toe and being tired.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

My perspective. Mark Hunt ,a man who has spent his whole career taking huge shots and head kicks by men bigger than JDS and yes is exhausted but so is JDS, gets knocked out by a half assed spin wheel kick that glances his forehead with the bottom of the calf by a man who has never thrown that in a fight before and weighs 30 pounds less than him. It at least has to sound a little strange to some of you. Either way it was a great fight up to that point for me. Lots of crazy power being thrown.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Junior is pure awesome. He said he would KO Mark Hunt and he did. You gotta have some serious confidence to say that but then to actually go in there and DO it is just insane. Probably the best performance from JDS, he certainly sent a statement.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

EVERLOST said:


> My perspective. Mark Hunt ,a man who has spent his whole career taking huge shots and head kicks by men bigger than JDS and yes is exhausted but so is JDS, gets knocked out by a half assed spin wheel kick that glances his forehead with the bottom of the calf by a man who has never thrown that in a fight before and weighs 30 pounds less than him. It at least has to sound a little strange to some of you.


Ok man I think you need to examine the fight again. Hunt took incredible shots that knocked Cain down and out. Hunt was exhausted, the kick came out of nowhere, that's what surprised Hunt.

The shots you don't see are the ones that catch fighters the most. Prime examples are the Cro cop glancing kicks in PRIDE. The kick also wasn't what KO'd Hunt completely, it was the 2 huge bombs to the jaw from JDS that followed up.

To say this was a 'conspiracy' is to disrespect both fighters immensely. Win or lose for JDS, we were going to see a Cain/JDS III at some point.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

EVERLOST said:


> My perspective. Mark Hunt ,a man who has spent his whole career taking huge shots and head kicks by men bigger than JDS and yes is exhausted but so is JDS, gets knocked out by a half assed spin wheel kick that glances his forehead with the bottom of the calf by a man who has never thrown that in a fight before and weighs 30 pounds less than him. It at least has to sound a little strange to some of you.


Hunt is also 39 and you gotta admit that taking those huge shots for as long as he did will eventually catch up with you. 

Also, just because Junior weighs less and has not used that kick in a fight before, doesn't mean he is by any means a small guy and doesn't train kicks like that religiously in his training camps! When a 240 lb guy throws a spinning back kick to your dome, it's gonna cause serious damage - whether it lands flush or if it lands partially. 

Lastly, Hunt was KO'd by Melvin Manhoef with a punch, who weighs 80-90lbs less.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

The sound of that first punch in Rd1 was crazy, I had thought JDS might have broken his hand. Hunt has a thick skull.


Edit: I'm not mad he didn't get KOTN even though he deserved it, Junior is the highest paid heavyweight counting sponsors by a good margin so the extra cash probably means more to other guys.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

EVERLOST said:


> My perspective. Mark Hunt ,a man who has spent his whole career taking huge shots and head kicks by men bigger than JDS and yes is exhausted but so is JDS, gets knocked out by a half assed spin wheel kick that glances his forehead with the bottom of the calf by a man who has never thrown that in a fight before and weighs 30 pounds less than him. It at least has to sound a little strange to some of you. Either way it was a great fight up to that point for me. Lots of crazy power being thrown.


Hunt has been KOed by a MW before. The kick was glancing but it was also directly to the temple which is one of the better places to land and you don't need as much power with the right spots which is how guys get dropped with jabs. You catch a guy right and he is going out unless he is BJ Penn who isn't actually a human being.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

osmium said:


> Hunt has been KOed by a MW before. The kick was glancing but it was also directly to the temple which is one of the better places to land and you don't need as much power with the right spots which is how guys get dropped with jabs. You catch a guy right and he is going out unless he is BJ Penn who isn't actually a human being.


Or Shogun


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Stun Gun said:


> Or Shogun


Shogun gets dropped BJ doesn't ever fall that shit is insane.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Jesus Christ, Mark Hunt's ability to take punishment always surprises the shit out of me. Junior landed enough one shot KO punches to win ten fights and Hunt was still standing.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I can't take anybody seriously who is claiming this fight was rigged.

That shot JDS hit hunt with in the first would have KOd 99% of people on the planet. Hunt recovered from at least 3 or 4 power shots where he was visibly hurt... To say he took a dive is moronic.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Mark Hunt's toe during round 1. The man is an absolute warrior. That shot he took in the first was brutal. He has a ludicrous chin. Shame JDS took the victory, as I am a full member of the Mark Hunt war wagon, but an epic fight. I'd watch Mark Hunt fight every night. What an absolute savage of a man.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Killz said:


> To say he took a dive is moronic.



I like you, but i still think you should give your self an infraction for that :sarcastic09:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Jesus Christ, Mark Hunt's ability to take punishment always surprises the shit out of me. Junior landed enough one shot KO punches to win ten fights and Hunt was still standing.


Especially the 1st overhand. A shot like that would've killed the likes of Overeem and Bigfoot. 

Sent from my GT-S5660 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> I like you, but i still think you should give your self an infraction for that :sarcastic09:


Haha, I stand by it. Saying something like that is ludicrous!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> I like you, but i still think you should give your self an infraction for that :sarcastic09:


It's been taken care of....don't worry...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Killz said:


> Haha, I stand by it. Saying something like that is ludicrous!


I know, but i got one for saying the same thing earlier


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> I know, but i got one for saying the same thing earlier


Hahahaha for real? :laugh:


EDIT: just checked and you didn't quite word yours as conservatively as me.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Thread needs more of these.



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

kc1983 said:


> Hunt is also 39 and you gotta admit that taking those huge shots for as long as he did will eventually catch up with you.
> 
> Also, just because Junior weighs less and has not used that kick in a fight before, doesn't mean he is by any means a small guy and doesn't train kicks like that religiously in his training camps! When a 240 lb guy throws a spinning back kick to your dome, it's gonna cause serious damage - whether it lands flush or if it lands partially.
> 
> Lastly, Hunt was KO'd by Melvin Manhoef with a punch, who weighs 80-90lbs less.


No point in reasoning with this dude's 'logic'. Only in his mind is this a controversy. The rest of the sane world realizes how ridiculous it would be for Hunt to agree to eating any of those over hand rights just to take a fall to that kick. 







Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

EVERLOST said:


> I disagree. Sorry you have to attack my "knowledge" because of my view and opinion on something that you dont agree with. i dont remember assuming something about you. Typical tough guy bullshit. I have been watching UFC since it was being released on VHS. Most people could just say I disagree and think you are wrong instead most of you go ' oh you are an idiot".....classy. My opinion shouldnt be ridiculed because you disagree.


How was it typical tough guy bs? Did I ever insult your intelligence? No. I said that you lacked the knowledge to properly explain what you saw. I didn't ridicule your opinion. I disproved it with a well reasoned explanation why that shot was a ko shot.

The only insults thrown in our exchange came from you.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

deadmanshand said:


> How was it typical tough guy bs? Did I ever insult your intelligence? No. I said that you lacked the knowledge to properly explain what you saw. I didn't ridicule your opinion. I disproved it with a well reasoned explanation why that shot was a ko shot.
> 
> The only insults thrown in our exchange came from you.


You cant disprove an opinion by explaining your opinion.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

osmium said:


> Hunt has been KOed by a MW before. The kick was glancing but it was also directly to the temple which is one of the better places to land and you don't need as much power with the right spots which is how guys get dropped with jabs. You catch a guy right and he is going out unless he is BJ Penn who isn't actually a human being.


Fair enough on the weight issue but I have to disagree on the location of the kick. To me it looks like it bounces off his forehead. I have never seen anyone knocked out by a strike to the forehead.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

EVERLOST said:


> Fair enough on the weight issue but I have to disagree on the location of the kick. To me it looks like it bounces off his forehead. I have never seen anyone knocked out by a strike to the forehead.


He wasn't knocked out by the kick, he was knocked down by it. The bone crunching punch from JDS right after put him out. 

Why even bring such bullshit talk into this thread when it was such a great fight? JDS was up on points anyways so that takes care of the whole "The UFC wanted JDS/Cain 3" talk. The fight is bound to happen regardless, they are the 2 best heavyweights in the world and number 3 is far behind. JDS has destroyed Cain, Cain has returned the favor. Who doesn't want to see the rubber match anyways?


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

EVERLOST said:


> Fair enough on the weight issue but I have to disagree on the location of the kick. To me it looks like it bounces off his forehead. I have never seen anyone knocked out by a strike to the forehead.


It was to the side of the head above the ear line which is where the temple is and knockouts happen often from kicks there.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

The fight sucked. I can't believe how much praise it's getting. Jds vs Nelson, Jds vs Carwin and Jds vs everyone else was a better match up than this. Cain would of destroyed hunt in under 1 round, and made it look easy. Cain is in another league, so why people say Jds and Cain are way ahead makes me laugh, it's Cain who is way ahead. Sure I can't dismiss the fact Jds knocked Cain out but it happened, people get caught. The difference was shown in skill the second fight when Cain destroyed him for five rounds. Cain put the biggest beating in him in one of the most one sided championship fights ever, and people wanna say there close skill wise please. Jds has power, that's all.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Yea I don't get all the praise either. The KO was baller but the fight wasn't as good as everyone is making it out to be, IMO.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Ludinator said:


> The fight sucked. I can't believe how much praise it's getting. Jds vs Nelson, Jds vs Carwin and Jds vs everyone else was a better match up than this. Cain would of destroyed hunt in under 1 round, and made it look easy. Cain is in another league, so why people say Jds and Cain are way ahead makes me laugh, it's Cain who is way ahead. Sure I can't dismiss the fact Jds knocked Cain out but it happened, people get caught. The difference was shown in skill the second fight when Cain destroyed him for five rounds. Cain put the biggest beating in him in one of the most one sided championship fights ever, and people wanna say there close skill wise please. Jds has power, that's all.


:laugh: at JDS having only having power after out striking one of the best strikers in the UFC. 

and like you said "people get caught" Cain caught JDS with that punch that fuked him for the rest of the fight, unlike Cain who crumbled in under a min. 

I really take issue with "Jds has power, that's all" What about the body jabs? The movement? How he creates his openings to land the uppercut and overhand right? The fact he still had more in his bag of tricks in the 3rd round of this fight? 

JDS is the opposite of limited his boxing is second to only Anderson Silva.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Ludinator said:


> The fight sucked. I can't believe how much praise it's getting. Jds vs Nelson, Jds vs Carwin and Jds vs everyone else was a better match up than this. Cain would of destroyed hunt in under 1 round, and made it look easy. Cain is in another league, so why people say Jds and Cain are way ahead makes me laugh, it's Cain who is way ahead. Sure I can't dismiss the fact Jds knocked Cain out but it happened, people get caught. The difference was shown in skill the second fight when Cain destroyed him for five rounds. Cain put the biggest beating in him in one of the most one sided championship fights ever, and people wanna say there close skill wise please. Jds has power, that's all.


WTF? Sorry you missed that superb technical fight.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

EVERLOST said:


> You cant disprove an opinion by explaining your opinion.


I didn't disprove an opinion with an opinion. I did so with facts and logic. The kick would have koed most fighters - and people do get koed by forehead shots - but the kick didn't even ko Hunt. It knocked him down. Which is the logical reaction to a 240 pound man landing even a glancing kick like that on your forehead. 

Your opinion is wrong. Fully disproven by several posters.

@Ludinator - I don't know what fight you watched but that was my favorite fight of the night. Beautiful striking match. And your opinion of JDS' abilities is ludicrous. He is an amazing boxer with great defensive wrestling. Go back and watch the second fight with Cain and see just how hard of a time Cain had taking down a battered JDS. Watch just how hard he struggled to hold him down. If that big punch hadn't landed in the first it would have been a very different fight.

JDS and Cain are well ahead of everyone else at Heavyweight and I expect JDS to hold the belt again.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Ludinator said:


> The fight sucked. I can't believe how much praise it's getting. Jds vs Nelson, Jds vs Carwin and Jds vs everyone else was a better match up than this. Cain would of destroyed hunt in under 1 round, and made it look easy. Cain is in another league, so why people say Jds and Cain are way ahead makes me laugh, it's Cain who is way ahead. Sure I can't dismiss the fact Jds knocked Cain out but it happened, people get caught. The difference was shown in skill the second fight when Cain destroyed him for five rounds. Cain put the biggest beating in him in one of the most one sided championship fights ever, and people wanna say there close skill wise please. Jds has power, that's all.


Everyone is entitled to their opinion... yours just happens to suck.

You're so far from reality, I'm honestly not even sure where to start. I'm half way convinced that you're just trollin' by how ridiculous the things that you just said.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

amoosenamedhank said:


> Everyone is entitled to their opinion... yours just happens to suck.
> 
> You're so far from reality, I'm honestly not even sure where to start. I'm half way convinced that you're just trollin' by how ridiculous the things that you just said.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Ime 100% right in what ime saying.


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

Found a gif of the finish, so awesome!


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I think 1/3 of it was the kick, 1/3 the way his tired body dropped to the floor and 1/3 the punch that came after it.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Man, that kick looks nastier every time I watch it. The way Hunt's head snaps back... hit him with the shin/calf as well.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> I think 1/3 of it was the kick, 1/3 the way his tired body dropped to the floor and 1/3 the punch that came after it.


Eh... The way he fell and looked before the punch, I think that fight was over even if JDS didn't follow it up.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I wonder how such a nice guy can be such a killer inside the Octagon. 

I think this was his second most impressive fight.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> I wonder how such a nice guy can be such a killer inside the Octagon.
> 
> I think this was his second most impressive fight.


You think beating Mark Hunt in round 3 is his second most impressive fight ?

Mark Hunt is 9-8

If this match up was suggested 3 fights ago for JDS it would be called a freak show. :confused02:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

***** de Amigo said:


> You think beating Mark Hunt in round 3 is his second most impressive fight ?
> 
> Mark Hunt is 9-8
> 
> If this match up was suggested 3 fights ago for JDS it would be called a freak show. :confused02:


You should give credit where it's due. Look at the scope of things.

* Hunt was on a winning streak.
* JDS just lost badly and this was his comeback although Overeem was his original opponent. From his perspective it could be an "easy" win, but it's never easy against a tank with knockout concussive power. How many opponents lasted three rounds against JDS...
* JDS was able to KO a virtually impregnable fighter much like Hendo yet alone in the 3rd round where 90% of the fighters cruise to a UD win.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

it seemed Hunt was still hurt from that left hook to the jaw in the middle of the third round.. the kick was nice but only really knocked Hunt down because he was already hurt and tired.. however the follow up was brutal, that diving punch was amazing and perfectly placed... 

assuming Hunt can age gracefully and keep his chin, i suspect he still has a few great fights left in him..


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Joabbuac said:


> :laugh: at JDS having only having power after out striking one of the best strikers in the UFC.
> 
> and like you said "people get caught" Cain caught JDS with that punch that fuked him for the rest of the fight, unlike Cain who crumbled in under a min.
> 
> ...


This. 

Reposting it because Ludinator blatantly ignored it. Probably because it succeeded in making him look foolish.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Another angle. Not even close to Jones, but "ugh".


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> You should give credit where it's due. Look at the scope of things.
> 
> * Hunt was on a winning streak.
> * JDS just lost badly and this was his comeback although Overeem was his original opponent. From his perspective it could be an "easy" win, but it's never easy against a tank with knockout concussive power. How many opponents lasted three rounds against JDS...
> * JDS was able to KO a virtually impregnable fighter much like Hendo yet alone in the 3rd round where 90% of the fighters cruise to a UD win.


Mark Hunt isnt a very good fighter his record speaks for itself.

Manhoef KO Hunt and he is MW.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

No_Mercy said:


> *You should give credit where it's due.* Look at the scope of things.
> 
> * Hunt was on a winning streak.
> * JDS just lost badly and this was his comeback although Overeem was his original opponent. From his perspective it could be an "easy" win, but it's never easy against a tank with knockout concussive power. How many opponents lasted three rounds against JDS...
> * JDS was able to KO a virtually impregnable fighter much like Hendo yet alone in the 3rd round where 90% of the fighters cruise to a UD win.


Exactly. You can't dismiss the listed valid points with this:


***** de Amigo said:


> Mark Hunt isnt a very good fighter his record speaks for itself.
> 
> Manhoef KO Hunt and he is MW.


This is just the opposite of the bolded No_Mercy quote. Consider those points.
Since you did bring Hunt record, you should have realized what is way more evident than just he "not being a very good fighter", as you said, and that is he is not often knocked out. You can't make a rule based on an exception in the Manhoef fight. Manhoef hit two lightning speed laser precision blows straight to Hunt's jaw, who was walking forward. Now, since you did bring Melvin Manhoef to the table, go check his KO/TKO win rate. This also proves again that crispier the technique, less power is required to KO someone and a powerful MW can drop a HW as shown.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

***** de Amigo said:


> Mark Hunt isnt a very good fighter his record speaks for itself.
> 
> Manhoef KO Hunt and he is MW.


Middleweight or not, Manhoef hits like a freight truck. He caught Mark in the wrong spot, and with Melvin's ludicrous power, it would have put anyone down. Manhoef is one of those guys that trains for a war. He goes in there full blast, just throwing down with ludicrous power, but eventually, he runs out of gas. That's Manhoef's problem, he has legit KO power, one of the scariest guys in MMA. He's one of those dudes that you just wouldn't want to stand across from. Look what he did to Hunt, to Lawler before the crazy flash KO, watch the Evangelista Santos fight from Cage Rage, and watch him blast Sakuraba and Misaki in Japan. Getting your lights put out by Melvin Manhoef is nothing to be ashamed of.

Mark Hunt's record is the result of not training properly. When Mark Hunt is dedicated and training properly, which he has since the McCorkle fight, he is a killer. Ignore who he's lost to, and look at who he's beaten. Jerome Le Banner, Peter Graham, Stefan Leko, Mike Bernardo, Wanderlei Silva, Mirko Cro Cop, Stefan Struve, and Francisco Filho. Mark Hunt has beaten some seriously good guys, and other than McCorkle has lost to the top guys in the world. There is no shame losing to Fedor, Barnett, Overeem, Mousasi and Manhoef, especially when you consider he wasn't training properly.


----------

